# Do you have a child between age 6 and 11? Dissertation Questionnaire!



## EllieCartledge (11 mo ago)

Hi, I'm a third-year psychology student at York St John University, I am currently working on my dissertation investigating the association between siblings and other family factors on children’s emotion regulation.

This involves a quick anonymous online questionnaire, if you wish to participate in this research it would be greatly appreciated, the link to the questionnaire is below which also provides further information about this research.

https://yorksj.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_6LLArBl8Dk9IpGm

Thank you for any help with this!


----------

